# NCEES PE sample questions $ solution book(mechanical) for sale



## WandaKing (Jan 25, 2011)

it is the same as this one. http://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-Sample-Qu...k/dp/1932613366

it is just like new, no marks.

ask for 25$+shipping, or best offer.

if you are interested please let me know.

you can send email to [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## WandaKing (Feb 4, 2011)

WandaKing said:


> it is the same as this one. http://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-Sample-Qu...k/dp/1932613366it is just like new, no marks.
> 
> ask for 25$+shipping, or best offer.
> 
> ...



book is gone. thank you


----------



## thwlruss (Feb 9, 2011)

WandaKing said:


> it is the same as this one. http://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-Sample-Qu...k/dp/1932613366it is just like new, no marks.
> 
> ask for 25$+shipping, or best offer.
> 
> ...


is this the so called NCEES 2001 sample exam?


----------



## Clydeman (Feb 10, 2011)

thwlruss said:


> WandaKing said:
> 
> 
> > it is the same as this one. http://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-Sample-Qu...k/dp/1932613366it is just like new, no marks.
> ...


No that is 2008.

2001 looks like this:







If you want 2001 I think your best option is try to go through a university inter-library loan. It is going to be very hard (and expensive) to buy one.


----------

